# jamaal tinsley tto new york?



## lakers1 (May 28, 2002)

the knicks are dumb not trading marcus bamby for the brad miler who is only 24. yes only 24. i dont know about croshere though included in that he cant play. layden didnt trade spree causse he knows that without spree he would have never gotten his job right now. and spree has always carried the team. and he wouldnt do something messed up like trade spree. by the way did u see on msg network channel 27 they were at ruckers park and baron davis was there. it wasss hotttttt!!!!!! baron davis oppoonent was excelelnt Im so confused i dunno why he is not in the nba. he is very good if the knicks knew about him they would take him in a second and he was playing nice very good dribble outstanding kind of reminded me of a playground legend like tinsley but better. well he thought he could skool davis so he was playing even harder. but in the end davis just dunked on him so anyway tell me something i posted a post before a trade that would send tinsley to new york. and someone replied he is though of too highly to be traded. ( then tell me why in game 5 of the eastern conference 1st round vs nets he only played 4 minutes!!!!!! the pacers played some old geezer who played in the cba the year before that how dumb are they :upset: )))


----------



## knickpilot (Jun 21, 2002)

Thomas has his team all set in stone over in Indy and Tins is part of his plan. Playing a young rookie in a fifth game isn't something you do, well you do it, but you give him limited minutes, which is what he did. Tins is a fine player, turnover prone, defense prone, an okay passer, nothing special.

He wouldn't be the kind of player we go after anyway. The kind of player we go after is that Old Geezer that was playing above him in the first place.


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

New York can get a better PG in Jay Williams if they trade up, if not, look for them to keep the pick and they may draft Borchardt. It's hardly ever about need, but the Knicks are probably looking hard at Borchardt.


----------



## GOD LOVES ME MORE THAN U (Jul 1, 2002)

Pacers dont have any old geezers out of the CBA, Pacers are the youngest team in the NBA. The guy in there taking Tinsleys place was either Kevin Ollie who was playing with the 76ers last year or Ron Mercer who averaged over 20 ppg last season, and is just as good, if not better than Allan Houston. The reason Tinsley didnt play much in game 5 was because of lack of experience and, more importantly, he was hurt. Tinsley gonna be one of the best PGs in the NBA real soon. His numbers are fantastic. He had a few triple doubles last season, he's scored over 30 points in a game, over 20 assists (NBA season high 23 assists btw), and has pulled down over 10 rebounds lots of times. I think Tinsley will be just as good as Andre Miller real soon. Just compare Millers rookie numbers to Tinsleys. Tinsleys as good an assist man, could be as good a scorer (Look who the Pacers got to score, then look at who Cleveland has) , and is a better rebounder than Miller. I dont think theres anyone on the Knicks who the Pacers would trade Tinsley for. Maybe Sprewell, McDyess, 2 1st rounders, and some cash, thats about it.


----------



## BreakYaAnkles10 (Jun 11, 2002)

Well, we have our own Tinsley now. And his name if Frank Williams. 

As for the ballers at Rucker, there's a big difference between the "street" game and the NBA game. It's called fundamentals....and it's a very BIG reason why most street legends can't play in the NBA. It's almost two different games of basketball (the NBA and street game). That's why those in the NBA who CAN play street ball are all the more good. They got a little of the street in them while still having a diciplined enough personal game to play in the NBA.

Another reason the Knicks won't deal for a PG straight up is because we already have 3 PG's. No room on the roster. A deal for a PG won't be made unless on of our PG's are sent the other way in that same deal.

"I dont think theres anyone on the Knicks who the Pacers would trade Tinsley for. Maybe Sprewell, McDyess, 2 1st rounders, and some cash, thats about it."

And the comment right above this. If you're saying that it would take all of this to get Tinsley, then you're one of, if not the most clueless person in the entire basketball world.


----------

